# PLCSim und WinCC ohne SPS?



## sho`tar (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
 kann ich mit WinCC eine Anlage simulieren und die dann mit PLCSim steuerun lassen? Habe keine SPS, möchte aber zum programmieren lernen Anlagen simulieren. Es gibt ja einige Simulatons-Tools wie dieses Win SPS Visu, aber ich möchte programmieren gerne mit Step7 lernen.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand andere Vorschläge mit welcher Software man Anlagen simulieren kann?


----------



## Rayk (28 Januar 2007)

Die Kopplung WINCC <--> PLCSIM funktioniert


----------



## explosiv (28 Januar 2007)

hallo sho'tar

die simulation zwischen WinCC und PLCSim funktioniert, jedoch solltest du die variablenverbindung über MPI aufbauen. 

viel spass beim programmieren


----------



## sho`tar (29 Januar 2007)

meint ihr denn das WinCC das richtige Programm ist um programmieren zu lernen? hab bis jetzt nur wenig erfahrung mit Step7.. Wofür wird WinCC denn eigentlich genau eingesetzt?


----------



## AFAM (29 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

WinCC ist ein Visualisierungssystem für den Oberen Leistungsbereich.
Z.B. für Anlagen großer Energieunternehmen

Zum Einstieg würde ich das nicht empfehlen.

Step 7 reicht vollkommen aus.

Am besten man startet mit der FUP Programmierung, in der man die einzelnen Logik Elemente miteinander verschaltet.

Wenn dann mal ein kleines Programm fertig ist kann man dann in die AWL Ansicht wechseln und schon sieht man wie der eigentliche Code aussieht.

Nach und nach sollte aber nur noch in AWL gearbeitet werden, da man sonst nie fertig wird mit Programieren.

Step 7 hat auch viele Beispiele oder Bibliotheken, in den man sich mal ein paar kleine Programme anschauen kann.

Wenn man Glück hat steht auch mal was in der Hilfe.

Gruß
Afam


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

*Ich bin erschüttert*



AFAM schrieb:


> WinCC ist ein Visualisierungssystem für den Oberen Leistungsbereich.
> Z.B. für Anlagen großer Energieunternehmen
> 
> Zum Einstieg würde ich das nicht empfehlen.
> ...



Was ist das denn für ne Logik ?
S7 ist die Automation, WinCC die Visualisierung !

Beides zu vergleichen ist nicht sinnvoll.

WinCC ist schon für den oberen Leistungsbereich geeignet, aber das "Step 7 vollkommen ausreicht", diese Aussage ist in dem Zusammenhang völliger Blödsinn.




AFAM schrieb:


> Am besten man startet mit der FUP Programmierung, in der man die einzelnen Logik Elemente miteinander verschaltet.
> 
> *Wenn dann mal ein kleines Programm fertig ist kann man dann in die AWL Ansicht wechseln und schon sieht man wie der eigentliche Code aussieht.*
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, wolltest du das in "Fun für den Feierabend" schreiben ?
Oder willst du uns veräppeln ?




AFAM schrieb:


> Wenn man Glück hat steht auch mal was in der Hilfe.
> 
> Afam



Der Spruch ist nun echt gut  

Oder hats du das ernst gemeint ?


----------



## sho`tar (29 Januar 2007)

mh ja also die grundlagen vom programmieren beherrsch ich schon.. ich möchte aber mit den programmen auf dem pc simulierte anlagen steuern, also dachte ich das ich mit WinCC kleine Anlagen erstelle (zB ein Garagentor) und das dann mit meinen Step7 steuere. dazu soll halt noch nett aussehen 

btw was ist der unterschied zwischen wincc und wincc flexible?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2007)

sho`tar schrieb:


> meint ihr denn das WinCC das richtige Programm ist um programmieren zu lernen? hab bis jetzt nur wenig erfahrung mit Step7.. Wofür wird WinCC denn eigentlich genau eingesetzt?



Was verstehen Sie unter *programmieren zu lernen*?

Um STEP 7 zu lernen hilft WinCC wenig. Für STEP 7 benötigt
man eine S7-Steuerung oder S7-Simulation (PLCSIM oder 
auch *ACCONtrol*) und die S7-Programmier-
software von Siemens oder was kompatibles.

S7 Lite von Siemens gibt es kostenlos:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=22764522&caller=view

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

sho`tar schrieb:


> btw was ist der unterschied zwischen wincc und wincc flexible?



WinCC ist sehr umfangreich und offen, es können Module eingebunden werden, sowas wie eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau".
Für PC - Anwendungen
Server/Client Betrieb ist möglich. Integrales Bestandteil von PCS7. 
Sauteuer.

WinCC flexible ist bedeutend billiger und längst nicht so Umfangreich, aber für Einzelplatzlösungen ausreichend. Für PC und OP - Anwendungen.
WinCC flexible ist der Nachfolger (Thronräuber?) von proTool.


----------



## AFAM (29 Januar 2007)

Ich habe das schon ernst gemeint, denn wer nicht programmieren kann der sollte erst mal die Finger von WinCC lassen.

WinCC ist für die ersten Schritte einfach zu komplex.

Nur um zu sehen, dass sich in der CPU Werte Ändern oder ob das Programm läuft, reicht effektiv "Variablen beobachten und steuern" aus. (ist in Step 7 enthalten).

Wenn man gleich zum Einstieg damit anfängt eine Visu auf das ganze System zu setzen und sich mit den Einstellungen in der PG/PC Schnittstelle herum ärgern muss und auch gleich alle Einstellung in der HW Konfig usw machen muss, da dreht man ja durch.

Und wenn dann gleich zu Beginn die Vernetzung in Netpro schief geht, dann sieht man gar nichts.

Da es sich bei mir noch um einen ProTool Vertreter handelt, kann ich nur sagen, erst mal die kleine Visu ausreizen un dann auf die Große übergehen.

Gruß 

Afam


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

AFAM schrieb:


> Da es sich bei mir noch um einen ProTool Vertreter handelt, kann ich nur sagen, erst mal die kleine Visu ausreizen un dann auf die Große übergehen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Afam



Das entschuldigt aber nicht deinen AWL - Spruch.

Von wegen_ "Nach und nach sollte aber nur noch in AWL gearbeitet werden, da man sonst nie fertig wird mit Programieren."_


----------



## AFAM (29 Januar 2007)

Es geht halt einfach schneller und manche Sachen kann man nur in AWL programmieren.

Gut die Automobilisten wollen alles immer in KOP haben, aber wenn man das sieht bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.

Ich beneide keinen der für die Programme erstellt.

Ich bin zwar auch nicht so der Spezialist in AWL, aber alle Lösungen, die ich mir erarbeite mache ich mit AWL am einfachsten

Hat halt noch ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit zum Assembler.

Gruß Afam


----------



## sho`tar (30 Januar 2007)

ja ist ja alles schön und gut, aber programme nur über plcsim zu simulieren ist ja ein wenig langweilig. da ich zuhause nur einen pc ohne irgendwelche SPS stehen habe, dachte ich halt an ein programm das Anlagen grafisch darstellt  und zu denen man dann das Programm schreibt.

theoretisch wäre das mit wincc flexible dann möglich?


Habe gerade das Programm SPSVisu gefunden. Sowas in der Art wollte ich ein bisschen professioneller mit WinCC machen.. Kennt ihr noch andere Simulationsprogramme?


----------



## UniMog (30 Januar 2007)

AFAM schrieb:


> Es geht halt einfach schneller und manche Sachen kann man nur in AWL programmieren.
> 
> Gut die Automobilisten wollen alles immer in KOP haben, aber wenn man das sieht bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.
> 
> ...


 

Das Du nicht der große Überflieger bis brauchst Du nicht schreiben.
Wenn mir was auf den Sack geht dann ist das so ein Quatsch wie ->

- AWL ist wahre Programmierung
- Fang in FUP an
- in FUP oder KOP wird man nie fertig

Dann kannst Du auch scheiben

- ProTool läuft auf dem kleinen Monitor
- und WinCC braucht einen 20" TFT Bildschirm

Das ist wirklich das ....... was ich hier in letzter Zeit gelesen habe.
Und jetzt bitte in den Schwanz.... mit dem Mist.

Danke


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2007)

Wenn du etwas wirklich simulieren möchtest, würd ichs mal mit Fischer-Technik probieren.

Auch das WinCC schlecht wäre zum anfangen ist quatsch, ich kenne mindestens genau so viele,
die nur Visu's machen (WinCC, Intouch ...) und sich nicht detailiert mit der SPS-Programmierung auskennen,
wie umgekehrt.

Vielleicht ginge das in eine "richtige" Richtung:
http://www.trysim.de/

Mfg


----------



## sho`tar (30 Januar 2007)

TrySim ist ganz gut. danke für den tipp. aber ich möchte eher meine eigenen entworfenen anlagen simulieren und nicht ein paar "bauteile" aus einer bibliothek verwenden...

Welche Visualisierungssoftware benutzt man denn wenn man zuhause einen kleinen Touchscreen (zb zur Steuerung von Jalousien mit SPS) betrieben will? WinCC flexible?


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2007)

Man kann eine Anlage mit einer Visu egal wie sie heißt nicht so ohne weiteres simulieren,
sonst hast du 1.000 Zeilen Programmcode, und 10.000 in der Visu die deine Anlage mechanisch-virtuell nachbilden.

http://www.u-ohm.de/indexTRY.htm

Kannst dir ja mal die Videos anschauen!


----------



## AFAM (31 Januar 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das Du nicht der große Überflieger bis brauchst Du nicht schreiben.
> Wenn mir was auf den Sack geht dann ist das so ein Quatsch wie ->
> 
> - AWL ist wahre Programmierung
> ...


 
Brems dich mal, auf Grund der ursprünglichen Anfrage habe ich nur aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus geantwortet, wie man in das Thema Programmieren rein zu kommen könnte.

Solche Aussagen:

- AWL ist wahre Programmierung
- in FUP oder KOP wird man nie fertig

habe ich nie getroffen, doch da ich in der Praxis mit verschiedenen Steuerungstypen zu tun habe möchte ich mir doch die Meinung erlauben, das KOP und FUP nicht sehr ideal für mich sind.

Frage mich nur wie diese Behauptung zustande kommt.

- ProTool läuft auf dem kleinen Monitor
- und WinCC braucht einen 20" TFT Bildschirm

Um ein paar Variablen anzeigen zu können reicht ProTool aus.

Wer es gern aufwendig hat, der soll dann halt gleich mit redundanten WinCC Geschichten anfangen nur ob so etwas in der Lernphase sinnvoll ist bezweifel ich.

Im Normal Fall kauft man sich ja auch aus Rentabilitätsgründen keinen Ferrari um zu Aldi zu fahren.

Wobei ich gleich den Vergleich von WinCC und Ferrari unterbinden möchte.




@sho`tar

Welchen Touch Screen hast du denn zu Hause oder welchen möchtest du dir zulegen?

Welche Steuerung soll eingesetzt werden?

Das Thema Simulation von Anlagen ist nicht gerade leicht, da es X Anbieter für sämtliche Kombinationen und Funktionen der einzelnen Komponenten gibt.

Viele Simulationen laufen auch nur so ab, dass Variablen vorgegeben sind, die sich zufällig oder ständig ändern und die kann man sich dann halt anzeigen in der Visu.

Ist das ganze eigentlich dienstlich oder privat, denn es könnte ja sein, dass in der Firma auch ma ne Soft SPS zur verfügung steht.

Gruss

Afam


----------



## sho`tar (31 Januar 2007)

naja also ich hab beispielsweise eine S7 und möchte mit der meinen regentonnenfüllstand anzeigen lassen..  (nur als beispiel)

dazu möchte ich auf einem touchscreen den füllstand ablesen und die so sachen wie ein- und auslassventile steuern.

also ganz einfache sachen.. weicht jetzt alles ein bisschen vom eigentlichem thema ab, aber naja...


edit: hab hier was gefunden:
http://www.copadata.de/de/produkte-...da-software-anzeigen-bedienen-beobachten.html

sowas such ich ja, bloß wie schwierig ist es damit umzugehen? ist denn winCC eine ähnlich software?


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2007)

Nur mal ein paar Hersteller von Bediengeräten die mir einfallen:

Siemens (OP, MP, TP) https://mall.automation.siemens.com...52&foldersopen=-1464-1-3370-3371-&jumpto=3371

Hakko (Touchpanels von 6 - 15 Zoll)
http://www.esco-antriebstechnik.de/DE/automatisierung/TP.htm

Pro-Face
http://www.pro-face.de/

Sütron
http://www.suetron.de/

Allen Bradley
http://www.ab.com/eoi/

Beijers:
http://hmi.beijerelectronics.com/WEB/web_electronics.nsf

Möller
http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/automation/hm_inter/index.jsp

Diese Liste erhebt natürlich keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


Alle diese Bediengeräte können je nach Ausführung / Hersteller mehr oder weniger gut
visualisieren, bzw. kommunizieren (mit diversen Steuerungen) auch deine "Regentonne",
aber die wenigsten können wirklich sinnvoll simulieren.

Sicher kann man mal einzelne Funktionen testen, ob die Anzeige/Visu das alles so macht wie man sich das vorgestellt hat,
aber hier schon von einer Simulation zu sprechen wäre übertrieben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AFAM (1 Februar 2007)

Direkt mit einem Panel etwas zu simulieren wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, denn ich kenne keinen Hersteller, bei dem es möglich ist, von extern mit dem Panel auf eine auf dem PC installierte Simulations CPU Software zu zugreifen.

Alles mir bekannte funktioniert alles nur auf dem Rechner.

Selbst habe ich solche Simulationen nur mit Siemens Zeug oder mit Beckhoff gemacht, war eigentlich beides ganz schick.

Bei Siemens muss man nur darauf achten, dass man kein Smart Gerät nimmt, da geht glaub ich die Simulation noch nicht.

Hast du denn irgend eine Software schon da?

Wenn du wirklich zu Hause mit solchen Sachen anfangen willst lohnt es sich vielleicht bei Ebay mal günstig richtige Hardware zu ersteigern.

Für kleine Anwendungen hat auch fast jeder Hersteller kleine CPU Baugruppen mit integrierten IO Modulen.

Gruss

Afam


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2007)

Einspruch Herr AFAM:
http://www.deltalogic.de/index.php?target=software/accontrol/accontrols7.htm


----------



## AFAM (2 Februar 2007)

Danke Herr MSB ;-)

Ist ein guter Link, den muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit tsten.

Derzeit nehme ich die Hardware immer mit nach Hause, wenn ich etwas probieren will.

Wenn es funktioniert, dann spart das natürlich mächtig viel Zeit und Aufwand.

Gruss

Afam


----------

